# IATSE Bug & Noises Off



## Shawncfer (Jan 26, 2011)

So at my school were about to do a production of Noises off. Well the tech director and shop manager and a couple other faculty here are all union members. For every show I've done here we've always put the logo on the back of our flats and stuff. But the question got raised if we should put it on for Noises Off because as yall know you see the back of the flats.

So I'm just curious what you guys think about the subject? I really don't see anything wrong with it, and in fact I think it's pretty cool and adds to the backstage feel. What do you think?


----------



## derekleffew (Jan 26, 2011)

Shawncfer said:


> ...For every show I've done here we've always put the logo on the back of our flats and stuff. ...


I suspect IATSE would be opposed to this, as "the bug" is supposed to be used to identify scenery built in a union shop with union labor.


Shawncfer said:


> ...So I'm just curious what you guys think about the subject? I really don't see anything wrong with it, and in fact I think it's pretty cool and adds to the backstage feel. What do you think?


Consider that the play is set in England, where IATSE has no jurisdiction. It is highly unlikely that the company would have had their scenery built in the US or could afford a union shop.


----------



## ToddH (Jan 26, 2011)

Ask your local.


----------



## rochem (Jan 26, 2011)

The question of whether you should be putting it on your flats for all shows is a different question entirely. Regardless of whether your faculty is union or not, since the piece is obviously not being built under a union contract, it probably shouldn't go on there. I'm an IA member, although I don't work in an IA shop, but if I did and I walked in to find that some school was passing their scenery off as union work, I would probably be pretty offended. Why not make your own stencil for your department and use that? Show pride and confidence in your work by putting your own logo on the piece, not the logo of some other organization.

As for putting it on as a scenic element, I'd agree with Derek and say no, simply because it doesn't match the setting. If I was doing a show like Noises Off that was set in the US and used scenery that was implied to have been built professionally, there's a good chance I would spec the IA bug to be placed on the back - but this would be a design choice, not "because it's cool". And honestly, even if you were to include it in Noises Off, do you really think it's doing to add anything to the piece? 90% of the audience will probably not even notice anything, 9% will be wondering why the techs drew weird drawings on the back of the scenery, and the last 1% will be trying to figure out why your school had its scenery constructed at a union shop.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 28, 2011)

We used an alternative bug...IHTFP. Looked like the regular bug but with different letters and wording. Curious if anyone out there can guess what it stands for. I was told two different possibilities. Anybody care to guess? And I have one at home I can scan and send if you want it.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay maybe I should have googled it before posting. Apparently this has been around a loooonnngg time and their are a zillion answers. 
Here is the MIT list:
IHTFP
But these list don't have the theatre related one I was told...


----------

